# all purpose nipple cream



## narnie (Mar 6, 2006)

Does anyone know how I can get some _all purpse nipple cream_ without a Rx. My LC recommended it to me and my OB has been zero help when it comes to bf issues. I should probably try to find a more bf friendly OB, but I tried looking online to switch and nobody around here reallu advertises themselves as bf friendly.
Thanks in advance for any help.

________________________

Wife to DP







, mommy to ds (3/25/96) and ds (12/8/2005)







:







and our lovey







:


----------



## LolaK (Jan 8, 2006)

Do you mean something like this?

http://www.lansinoh.com/index.php?sr...nts&pos=0,10,1

It has a link at the bottom for "where to buy."

By the way, the stuff is great for everything, nipples, chapped lips, sore baby bottoms...


----------



## royaloakmi (Mar 2, 2005)

Lansinoh is awesome . . . I've used it for everything.

Got mine at Target.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Personally, I recommend Earth Mama Angel Baby Natural Nipple Butter over lansinoh. It's much smoother, it's shea butter (not lanolin) based so you have the vegan thing going on, it has yummy herbs in it and smells delicious, it's just as safe for baby as lansinoh...maybe moreso because you don't have to worry about a possible reaction to the lanolin AND it works like you wouldn't believe-quickly and extremely effectively!


----------



## ashcox (Jul 7, 2004)

Were you referring to Jack Newman's All Purpose Nipple Ointment? I just got the "recipe" online and brought it to my OB. I never got it because they have to compound it and it was going to cost me $85 and I medicaid won't cover it.


----------



## ILuvLucia&Mia (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm not sure if you're talking about something like Lansinoh (which I like BTW), but I've always been pleased with PureLan by Medela. HTH!!

That Earth Mama stuff looks cool, too!


----------



## narnie (Mar 6, 2006)

Thank you all. I guess I was referring to Jack Newman's all purpose nipple ointment--which I thought was just a cream that you could buy at the store OTC--but it turns out I was wrong.. much more of a production than that.

But the Earth Mama Nipple Butter does look cool. Can you only buy it online? Hmmmmm...

Thanks again









__________________

Wife to DP







, mommy to ds (3/25/96) and ds (12/8/2005)







:
and our lovey







:


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

yeah, the nipple cream has a powerful antibiotic and a powerful antifungal in a soothing base. There's some evidence that some yeast infections are really staph infections, and all the anti-fungals in the world won't help (genitian violet might, as it is anti-microbial, not just anti-fungal).


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *narnie*
But the Earth Mama Nipple Butter does look cool. Can you only buy it online? Hmmmmm...

Yep! Many WAHMS sell it, and it's also available on drugstore.com. Just google!


----------



## ocfb16 (Mar 25, 2006)

I always used lansinoh and it worked great. You can buy this at Wal-mart or just about anywhere. They carry it in the baby isle.


----------

